# PX4 careful with the solvent



## noproblem5671 (Dec 6, 2006)

I cleaned the slide of my PX4 with solvent and later realized that two of the night site dots have fallen out. Obviously the glue used to bond them is not designed to stand up to solvent.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

One is to never use solvent on night sights. All night sights will fail with solvent. If U use solvent, you should avoid that particular area. Sorry U had to learn the hard way.

All aftermarket night sights warn against this on the label.


----------

